# curious



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice section I'd say, but why isn't this placed as a sub-forum in the cruising/livaboard section?

every other sub-interest is placed in a 'main' forum,why not this?

It is definitely a sub-interest of cruising

Ken


----------



## Schleprock (Nov 12, 2012)

Might be a good idea.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, since you're the first person to post on this thread in 5 years it might not be that high interest a topic.


----------

